# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ηλεκτρονικά Κυκλώματα στο Διαδίκτυο >  >  Περι RF σχεδια και αλλα

## aris285

διαφορα σχεδια και Θεωριες.
http://www.qsl.net/va3iul/

----------

A--15 (14-08-13), 

p.gabr (13-08-13)

----------


## p.gabr

Ναι Αρη πολύ χρήσιμη σελίδα την είχα και εγώ,και πρέπει όλοι οι RFφαδες να την αποθηκεύσουν

Eχει καλές παραπομπές χρησίμους simulator http://www.vk1od.net/software/index.htm
και πολλα σχεδία εδω
http://www.qsl.net/va3iul/Homebrew_R...sign_Ideas.htm

 Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι μπορείς να τα φτιάξεις από το σχέδιο και μόνο αλλά  σε κατευθύνουν
ΤΩΡΑ για την θεωρία δυστυχώς πρέπει να γνωρίζεις, για να μπορείς να μάθεις περισσότερα

----------

A--15 (14-08-13)

----------


## Dragonborn

> Ναι Αρη πολύ χρήσιμη σελίδα την είχα και εγώ,και πρέπει όλοι οι RFφαδες να την αποθηκεύσουν



Βασικά έχω κατεβάσει όλο το site (wget)  και τo έγραψα σε ένα εφεδρικό USB stick, είναι γύρω στα 200 MB.

----------


## p.gabr

http://archive.org/search.php?query=...icdate&page=10

σε οσουν αρεσουν τα download
73 magazine απο το 1961

----------

A--15 (21-08-13), 

aris285 (26-08-13), 

SV1EDG (23-08-13)

----------

